# لمبة عمرها 107 عاما



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

العمر الطويل ليس مقتصراً على الإنسان فقط فتوجد أشياء أخرى بسيطة قد تستمر وتبقى لمدة طويلة، وآخر دليل على ذلك هو اللمبة التى دخلت موسوعة جينيس للارقام القياسية مؤخرا بسبب عملها منذ عام 1901 أى انها تبلغ من العمر الان 107 اعوام. 
اللمبة موجودة فى محطة قطار بولاية كاليفورنيا الامريكية وقد قام البعض بإنشاء موقع خاص باللمبة وتزويده بكاميرا كى يستطيع من يدخل عليه أن يرى اللمبة.


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أغسطس 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا ياباشا على المعلومه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هي المعلومة


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا ياباشا على المعلومه
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*ميرسى يا كيرو لمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياكت*
*واتمانلك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> شكرا على هي المعلومة


*ميرسى ليكى انتى على مرورك*
*نورتى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2008)

*كأنك يا جوجو جاايب الخبر ده فى الوقت ده علشاان تغيظنى انا ههههههههه
   لانى لسه مركبه لمبه مبقالهااش اسبووع وعماله تطفى وتنور لوحدهااا وانت تقولى 107 سنه  
ماااااشى يا جوجو متشكرررررررين على الموووضوع وربنا يباركك ويسااامحك ههههههه​*


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *كأنك يا جوجو جاايب الخبر ده فى الوقت ده علشاان تغيظنى انا ههههههههه​*
> *لانى لسه مركبه لمبه مبقالهااش اسبووع وعماله تطفى وتنور لوحدهااا وانت تقولى 107 سنه *
> 
> *ماااااشى يا جوجو متشكرررررررين على الموووضوع وربنا يباركك ويسااامحك ههههههه*​


*عمالة تنور وتطفى*
*انتى متأكد انها بتنور وتطفى *
*يا ربىىىىىىىىىىى*
*لالا يا دونا دى حاجة مايتسكتش عليها*
*حاولى  توديها لدوكتور علشان لو اتحرقت هيبقى زنبها فى رقبتك*
*اقصد يعنى لو ماتت هيبقى ذنبها فى رقبتك*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى جدا يا دونا بجد منورة بحضورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكواتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## ارووجة (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> شكرا على المعلومة


*ميرسى لمرورك يا مشرفتنا الجميلة *
*نورتى *
*ربنا يبارك حيااتك*​


----------



## جيلان (27 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى على المعلومة الغريبة
ربنا يزيد ويبارك ههههههههه*


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى على المعلومة الغريبة*
> *ربنا يزيد ويبارك ههههههههه*


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## قلم حر (27 أغسطس 2008)

غريب جدا .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> غريب جدا .
> شكرا جزيلا .


*شكرا لمرورك يا مشرفنا الغالى*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## hyperred2002 (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لتلك المعلومه  واضافتى هى   
 موقع اللمبه ذات نفسه

http://www.centennialbulb.org/

وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## amjad-ri (28 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا على المعلومة

بس يا ريت لو تعرفي  

في اي محطة  تكون اللمبة

لمي ائتيكم ب  الصورة ​*


----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2008)

hyperred2002 قال:


> شكرا لتلك المعلومه واضافتى هى
> موقع اللمبه ذات نفسه
> 
> http://www.centennialbulb.org/
> ...


 *شكرا لمرورك واضافتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## yerigagarin (28 أغسطس 2008)

*انا عاوز اللمبه دي
او واحده زيها كده تكون 
بنت حلال وعاوزه تعيش

شكرا يا غالي
علي الخبر الظريف
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## fns (28 أغسطس 2008)

يلا بقى كلنا نصلى للمبة ان ربنا يطولنا فى عمرها اكتر واكتر
شكرا اخى على المعلومة الغريبة والظريفة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *انا عاوز اللمبه دي*
> 
> *او واحده زيها كده تكون *
> *بنت حلال وعاوزه تعيش*​
> ...


*هههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك *
*نورت الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

fns قال:


> يلا بقى كلنا نصلى للمبة ان ربنا يطولنا فى عمرها اكتر واكتر
> شكرا اخى على المعلومة الغريبة والظريفة
> ربنا يباركك


ههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا باشا
نورت يا كيرو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

جوجو

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2009)

*نورتنى يا حبيبى الغالى *
*شكرا لمرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## mr.hima (12 أغسطس 2009)

بردة الصناعة بتاعت زامن مش اي كلام حاجات متية 
ومعلومة مفيدة شكرا


----------



## just member (13 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا اخى العزيز على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------

